# MA Rabbit Savvy Vets



## bunnydude (Jan 31, 2006)

The followingis the House Rabbit Society link for Rabbit Veterinarians in Massachusetts: 

http://rabbit.org/care/vets_michigan.htmlhttp://www.mahouserabbit.org/vets.asp

Thislink isfor an old, but excellent list (courtesy of Petbunny mailing list subscribers). Please post any known updates in this thread.

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/Vet_Mass.html

With the permission of the Petbunny moderator, we have reposted those *Petbunny* Listings here:
[font="Verdana,Arial,Sans-Serif,MS Sans Serif"][size="-1"][font="Verdana,Arial,Sans-Serif,MS Sans Serif"][size="-1"]
*Dr. Tamara V. Pikulik*
Wignall Animal Hospital
1837 Bridge St.
Dracut
(978) 454-8272
Submitted: 3/96
Need directions?

*Dr. Alexandra Kilgore*
*Dr. Carolyn Fletcher*
Littleton Animal Hospital
29 King Street
Littleton, MA 01460
(978) 486-3101
Recommended by: Mark
Submitted: 1/03
Need directions?

*Dr. Joerg Mayer*
Tufts University School of Veterinary Medicine
Foster Hospital for Small Animals
200 Westboro Road
North Grafton, MA 01536
(508) 839-5395
Recommended by: Mark
Comments: Dr Mayer is an excellent exotics-only vet and is very sensitive to the animal's condition and comfort. He was very helpful during our bun's cancer treatments. Recommended without any reservations.
Submitted: 1/03
Need directions?

*Dr. Schwarcha*
Porter Square Veterinarian
129 Elm Street
Somerville, MA 02144
(617) 628-5588
Recommended by: Victoria Huang
Comments: ---Do NOT go to Dr. Snyder of the same clinic!---
Submitted: 1/96
Need directions?

*Dr. Elizabeth E. Hartman*
*Dr. Janet Tast*
Wellesley Animal Hospital
314 Weston Road
Wellesley, MA 02181
(781) 237-0066
Recommended by: Sherri Hartlen, Gail Titcomb and Mary Antoinette Jackson
Comments: Dr. Hartman is wonderful. The local House Rabbit Rescue chapter uses her and she specialized in rabbits at Tufts. Her prices are a little on the high side, but she is excellent and they also board our beautiful buns. -- Sherri
My bunnies just love them both! The first thing Liz did when she met Peanut (a mini-rex) was to lean over and rub Peanut with her (Liz's) face!! -- Gail
Submitted: 11/04
Need directions?

*Dr. Tracy Duffy*
Wickaboag Veterinary Clinic
West Brookfield, MA
(508) 867-9894
Recommended by: Judi Pariseau
Comments: Tracy is a great person...willing to go the extra mile for any animal - when Bea had her abscess in the winter, Tracy called Dr. Kelleher in Florida, arranged w/ Tufts Veterinary School to do some special preps, drove IN A BLIZZARD 1 hour to Tufts to pick up the stuff, so we wouldn't have to postpone Bea's surgery...a small animal clinic...Tracy (has) the experience and real interest in treating exotics....willing to work with you and learn.
Submitted: 5/99
Need directions?

*Dr. Jane L. Harrison*
Middlesex Animal Hospital
668 Main Street
Reading, MA 01867
(781) 942-4545
Recommended by: Carol Youngclaus
Submitted: 10/01
Need directions?

*Dr. Ross Weinstein*
VCA Wakefield Animal Hospital
19 Main Street
Wakefield, MA 01880
(781) 245-0045
Recommended by: Shannon Cail
Comments: Dr. Weinstein truly loves what he does and it shows, especially with bunnies. His expertise and knowledge is so helpful in taking care of my "children". I completely trust him and the staff of VCA Wakefield in the care of my bunnies. One of my buns needed surgery to remove kidney stones 3 weeks ago. I am happy to say he has already completely recovered from the surgery and is back to his bossy self again.
Submitted: 2/03
Need directions?[/size][/font][/size][/font]
 And, the followinglist is from the *Association of Exotic Mammal Veterinarians: *(Please be sure that vets on this listtreat _rabbits_ and not just birds or reptiles). 

Again, please post any additions, commentsor updates in this thread. 

Thanks!

*Massachusetts

*Leigh Clayton, DVM
10 Richmond Road
Natick, MA 01760
Phone: 508-380-3031
Email: [email protected]

Elizabeth Hartman, DVM
Wellesley Animal Hospital 
314 Weston Road
Wellesley, MA 02482
Phone: 781-237-0066
Email: [email protected]

Christine Kelleher, DVM 
57 Farm Street
Medfield, MA 02052
Phone: 508-359-4392 
Email: [email protected]

Alexandra Kilgore, DVM
Littleton Animal Hospital
PO Box 575
Littleton, MA 01460
Phone: 978-486-3101
Email: [email protected]

Dr. Joerg Mayer
Tufts University, School of Veterinary Medicine 
200 Westboro Road
North Grafton, MA 01536
Phone: 508-839-5395
Email: [email protected]

Connie Orcutt, DVM
Angell Memorial Animal Hospital
350 S. Huntington Avenue
Boston, MA 02130
Email: [email protected]

Victoria Papscoe, DVM 
Littleton Animal Hospital
29 King St.
Littleton, MA 01460
Phone: 978-486-3101*
*Website:* http://www.littletonanimalhospital.com
*Email: [email protected]

Julie Sheldon, DVM
80 Main Street, Apt. 3
Northborough, MA 01532
Phone: 508-393-7104
Email:[email protected]

Janet Tast, DVM
Wellesly Animal Hospital
314 Weston Road
Wellesley, MA 02482
Phone: 781-237-0066
Email:[email protected]

Krista Vernaleken, VMD
Bulger Animal Hospital
247 Chickering Road 
North Andover, MA 02141
Phone: 978-682-9905 
Email: [email protected]

Glen F. Winters, MS, DVM
Intown Veterinary Group
247 Chickering Road
North Andover, MA 01845
Phone: 978-725-5544
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Feb 6, 2006)

Dr. Anita Trom, Dr. Naun

262 Mill St.

Worcester, MA 01602

Phone: (508) 756-4411


----------



## Gabby (Feb 7, 2006)

*Boricua_bunny wrote: *


> Dr. Anita Trom, Dr. Naun
> 
> 262 Mill St.
> 
> ...


 you can cross off Dr Naun she hasn't worked there in years, 

Dr Anita Trom is one of the owners so is very much still working there. 

And there is a new vet who sees rabbits as well as GP's ferrets etc her name is Dr Erin Doyle.

pretty much Dr Doyle covers the first half the week and Dr Trom the last half of the week a few days they overlap.


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry, didn't know that Dr. Naun didn't work there anymore. Dr. Trom has been the one who has seen my rabbit, and she is very nice. I totally trust her with my rabbit.


----------



## GrayBunny (Aug 5, 2007)

Dr. Lynn
Wayland Animal Clinic
(508) 653-1096

By her own admission, she isnt a rabbit specialist, but she is definitely rabbit savvy. She was recommended by General's (our rabbit) breeder.

Earlier this year, General was very sick with GI. She nursed him back to health. She saw him every day, even staying late some days to make sure he got the right care, and she followed up a couple of times over the weeks that followed to make sure he was doing OK. General's health was definitely very important to her.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Jan 30, 2010)

Dr. Mertz
New England Wildlife Center
Weymouth, MA
781-251-9131 


Also known as the "Odd Pet Vet", Dr. Mertz specializes in rabbits, guinea pigs, birds, and reptiles. His prices are also cheaper than those of a regular vet hospital.


----------



## Holland_Lop (Apr 13, 2010)

Dr. Kruse, VCA Wakefield 

781-

I would like to highly recommend Dr. Kruse and her staff. My 10 month old Holland Lop is an extremely rowdy bunny who isvery difficult to handle.He has teeth issues, so he will need to see a vet on a regular basis. The vet which I brought my bunny to prior was knowledgeable but not skilled at handlingfast, kicking,aggressivebunnies. The experience, naturally, was both traumatic for myself and my bunny, and the struggle to be set free resulted in him breaking a toe nail and limping for a day. The thought of putting my bunny through the stress of visits like that on a routine basis was heartbreaking. 

Then, I found Dr. Kruse, and I wasshocked at her ability to calm my bunny and completely transform him into an obeyinglittle guy!The routine went smoothly, she was able to clip his nails, and took time to discuss ways in which I can work with him to make him more accepting to being handled. Dr. Kruse completely changed my mindset on vet visits, and I will trust her for all of my bunnies medical needs. I highly recommend that anyone in the area do the same, she is truly a wonderful vet.


----------



## PetoftheDay (Jul 29, 2010)

I would like to second the recommendation for Joerg Mayer - he was not only knowledgeable and patient with us, he as the only vet Miss Hoppy ever saw that she did not try to bite.

Elizabeth Hartman was our regular vet, and she and Janet Tast both saw Miss Hoppy several times, and I had a hard time convincing them that Miss Hoppy was not a wild bunny, nor a vicious one - she just hated being at the vet's office, and would leap from her carrier to try to escape from them. Both they and their staff were bitten by my bunny, which I chalk up to the fact that they smelled funny, worked in a loud place and touched her places she did not want to be touched. They were fine vets, and very knowledgeable about bunnies.

When we saw Joerg Mayer for the first time, Miss Hoppy instantly knew he was a bunny friend, never tried to bite or scratch him, and was very calm while he examined her. It was amazing. He treated her for a thymoma, and did a wonderful job.


----------



## PeppyTheHare (Feb 3, 2011)

Thomas M. McGrath, V.M.D.
Ira C. Kaplan, D.V.M.
and Associates

31 lexington Road Billerica, MA 01821

978-667-2194


Very knowledgeable and helpful staff, told me everything I wanted to know about Peppy's neuter without even having to ask.


----------



## tqhx (May 23, 2011)

Kingston Animal Hospital has 2 exotic vets and handled my spay exceptionally well.



http://www.kingstonah.com/


192 Main St 
Kingston MA 02364




I wish i could remember the names of the two vets trained in exotics.


----------



## bunnycarrot1 (May 29, 2011)

Anybody recommend Worcester cat and bird hospital ? I live right near there. They treat anything but a dog. I have no rabbits but am wondering is this a great vet ?


----------



## PetoftheDay (May 29, 2011)

Tufts Veterinary School is in North Grafton, quite close to Worcester actually. I would call them, as they were fabulous with my bunny ... and I saw several birds going in during my times in the waiting room while my bunny had her chemo.


----------



## bunnycarrot1 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks but I would only use tufts in a emergency as going there would mean living in a card board box under 290 that's the highway in Worcester. Lol but honestly if it came to a bunny I would go to good vet just not tufts for a check up.


----------



## Ender (May 12, 2012)

Dr. McGee at the Lichtenberg Vetrinary Hospital. It is in Pelham and I got my rabbit neutered there. She was very helpful and good with my rabbit. We left there at ten o'clock and he was ready to be picked up at one. He is recovering quickly!


----------



## tqhx (May 12, 2012)

tqhx wrote:


> Kingston Animal Hospital has 2 exotic vets and handled my spay exceptionally well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry one of them is Dr Demarco. She is really good!


----------

